# DreamChi Blanket sent for the Mia Foundation Walk :]



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hiya I got a great opportunity recently to send in one of the DreamChi items to go to the Mia Walk Foundation Auction this weekend. I sent it to someone who is going there personally since I cant make it on a Saturday. Just wanted to share!

red puppy flannel blanket








back yellow flannel with embroidery :]









i hope whoever wins it, enjoys! :toothy8:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Cute!! Someone's baby is going to enjoy those! You're just so creative!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Cute!! Someone's baby is going to enjoy those! You're just so creative!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you! i hope they do! hehe! it was fun making the design for the embroidery :coolwink:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that's just adorable


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> Now that's just adorable


thanks! :daisy: perfect to lay on for the summer! hehe. i'll be makin more soon to sell as is


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a sweet gesture Paris, very kind of you. You did a beautiful job on that blankie, love it.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> thanks! :daisy: perfect to lay on for the summer! hehe. i'll be makin more soon to sell as is


I feel some shopping coming on lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> What a sweet gesture Paris, very kind of you. You did a beautiful job on that blankie, love it.


hehe! aw my LS! :foxes_13:



cpaoline said:


> I feel some shopping coming on lol


rofl! yay! :happynails:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> I feel some shopping coming on lol


I second that!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> I second that!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha! thanks lulajane! will be lookin forward to it! :daisy:


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I love it! I can't wait to see Baileys.. So excited!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> I love it! I can't wait to see Baileys.. So excited!


ah kim i wanted to ask u, did u want Bailey's blanket like this one?  with the dog print on top and the pink solid in the back with the name on it?


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I am the person taking it to the walk. I am soooooo thankful for your generous donation. I will give you all the details when I get home  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

4bsingreece said:


> I am the person taking it to the walk. I am soooooo thankful for your generous donation. I will give you all the details when I get home
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol hey Nichole! Sorry its hard for me to remember real names and cp usernames  I can't wait to hear about the details!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> ah kim i wanted to ask u, did u want Bailey's blanket like this one?  with the dog print on top and the pink solid in the back with the name on it?


That sounds good to me then her name will show better right?? I trust you do what ever you think will look the CuTeSt..


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow Pidge! That blanket is absolutely gorgeous. I love the embroidery that is so cute. The fabric is really cute too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> That sounds good to me then her name will show better right?? I trust you do what ever you think will look the CuTeSt..


Of course Kim  ill pick out a cute font for u  this one was smaller fonts since it was long words. Urs will be baileys name so it'll stand out more 



intent2smile said:


> Wow Pidge! That blanket is absolutely gorgeous. I love the embroidery that is so cute. The fabric is really cute too.


Thank u!!!  ill need to fabric shop for more flannel soon  I can make one more with this fabric hehe


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Of course Kim  ill pick out a cute font for u  this one was smaller fonts since it was long words. Urs will be baileys name so it'll stand out more
> 
> 
> Thank u!!!  ill need to fabric shop for more flannel soon  I can make one more with this fabric hehe


Awesome!! Cute! Cute!!


----------

